

Why Germany Should Offer Snowden Asylum - NonEUCitizen
http://nationalinterest.org/blog/jacob-heilbrunn/why-germany-might-offer-snowden-asylum-8681

======
junto
There is a vast difference between the German public and the German state
apparatus. While I believe that the German public are horrified by the actions
of the US government, the German state publicly will denounce it, but
privately will be asking for access.

There is an election coming in Germany. All the political complaining is just
sabre-rattling.

------
v1tyaz
This will never happen. There's no way in hell Germany jeopardizes their
relationship with the US over Snowden. Not a chance.

~~~
Ultron
I'm not so sure. If Germany doesn't get honest information on the true scale
and intention of US spying, they know Snowden will have answers. This is a
matter of national security for Germany.

For Germany, this is like discovering their "friendly neighbor" across the
street is a peeping tom. The relationship is already compromised.

~~~
codingbinary
Exactly. Most Germans accept nearly everything, except if it comes to their
privacy. And I'd strongly support such a move.

